
Mr. Robot Hackers Behind the Scenes - jamsc
https://www.wired.com/2016/07/real-hackers-behind-mr-robot-get-right/
======
herbst
i couldnt take the serious serious after they talked typical random "darkweb"
bullshit in the very first 10 minutes :/

